# UML aus Quellcode (am liebsten für Eclipse)



## TSH (17. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand Tools (oder Eclipse-Plugins), mit denen man UML aus Java-Code generieren kann? Green UML steigt leider bei größeren Projekten aus und eUML2 kostet einen nicht gerade kleinen Betrag.

Hat jemand da einen Tipp?


----------



## SvenK (17. Jan 2009)

Ich nutze privat Omondo EclipseUML. Für die meisten Belange vollkommen ausreichend und es kann eben auch Reverse Engineering (das was du haben willst)

Und das beste, es gibt ne Free Edition


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2009)

http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------

